

Ask HN: Best Password Manager for SME/Startups? - amadeuspzs

What secure password manager (e.g. LastPass, KeePassX, Password Genie) would HN readers recommend that incorporates the following features (non-free is fine):<p>-Centrally stored and synced password file<p>-Individual user passwords (fine-grained control a +)<p>-Master password<p>-Mobile support<p>-Auto-filling out forms in browser a +
======
jtheory
LastPass wins based on features (like sharing passwords with a set of
employees) and devices/browsers supported, but it seriously lacks good
usability & polish. Users in our company aren't keen on it (the word "hate" is
already coming up a lot...), but I don't see better options yet.

KeePass via Dropbox (I've also used this setup) is less likely to fail
randomly but is too complicated to set up for non-technical users -- the
application is also fairly ugly and has bad usability.

I wish there were better options out there, but haven't found them yet.
There's a promising option at mitro.co which for now is Chrome-only. The
Chrome experience is far better than LastPass, but yeah, Chrome-only.

------
vermasque
When you say centrally stored, who do you want to store it? I use LastPass,
and the LastPass company stores backups. I previously used KeePass but had to
manage the backups myself (Dropbox in my case).

